# Awesome speedsolves statistics online tool



## Paolo97 (Dec 16, 2020)

Hi all,
have you look at this? https://www.rubikstats.com/
it's a super awesome project. you can save all your solves online and do super statistics!
it's 100% free


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 17, 2020)

Paolo97 said:


> Hi all,
> have you look at this? https://www.rubikstats.com/
> it's a super awesome project. you can save all your solves online and do super statistics!
> it's 100% free


its super laggy and has some serious problems. I tried to import my cstimer times to there and it didnt work. Also everytime i load it says it has a syntax error. Im not sure I would reccomend this.


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 17, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> its super laggy and has some serious problems. I tried to import my cstimer times to there and it didnt work. Also everytime i load it says it has a syntax error. Im not sure I would reccomend this.


It's fine on my laptop and phone


----------



## GAN CUBER (Dec 17, 2020)

For me this is happening


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 17, 2020)

GAN CUBER said:


> For me this is happening View attachment 14269


hmm


----------



## GAN CUBER (Dec 17, 2020)

And it also says risky connection blocked


----------



## Paolo97 (Dec 17, 2020)

Hi all,
about cstimer that's really strange, can you provide your export file? send it as attachment at [email protected]
about "gan cuber", do you run any type of vpn? which block access from the server location?
jam88 <3 (ahahah)

Thanks
Paolo


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 17, 2020)

Paolo97 said:


> Hi all,
> about cstimer that's really strange, can you provide your export file? send it as attachment at [email protected]
> about "gan cuber", do you run any type of vpn? which block access from the server location?
> jam88 <3 (ahahah)
> ...


im going to pm you instead.


EDIT: Pm'd.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 17, 2020)

Typically when an "Insecure Connection" is blocked, it's for good reason. I'd strongly recommend against using this and also running some anti-malware software just in case.


----------



## Paolo97 (Dec 17, 2020)

hi ProStar,
explain me how an online timer can be insecure for an user? ahah with no special permissions required and based on the latest wordpress version
the domain also is running under an HTTPS protocol and is certified as secure by aruba and Google
gan cuber problem is definitely a proxy/vpn problem, trust me

Paolo


----------



## GAN CUBER (Dec 18, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Typically when an "Insecure Connection" is blocked, it's for good reason. I'd strongly recommend against using this and also running some anti-malware software just in case.


That's what is was saying so I'm not opening the site and I have an antivirus software which say's blocked risky connection


----------



## ProStar (Dec 18, 2020)

Paolo97 said:


> hi ProStar,
> explain me how an online timer can be insecure for an user? ahah with no special permissions required and based on the latest wordpress version
> the domain also is running under an HTTPS protocol and is certified as secure by aruba and Google
> gan cuber problem is definitely a proxy/vpn problem, trust me
> ...



You can design a site that loads a virus as anything, including a cube timer. It's very possible that this cube timer is actually a cover for a virus that unknowin to the user downloads itself onto a computer and accesses information. I'm not accusing you of trying to find people's bank records, credit card numbers, or anything like that, just warning people that typically that warning means the site is dangerous.


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 18, 2020)

ProStar said:


> You can design a site that loads a virus as anything, including a cube timer. It's very possible that this cube timer is actually a cover for a virus that unknowin to the user downloads itself onto a computer and accesses information. I'm not accusing you of trying to find people's bank records, credit card numbers, or anything like that, just warning people that typically that warning means the site is dangerous.


i agree, it does look a bit wacky.


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 18, 2020)

ProStar said:


> You can design a site that loads a virus as anything, including a cube timer. It's very possible that this cube timer is actually a cover for a virus that unknowin to the user downloads itself onto a computer and accesses information. I'm not accusing you of trying to find people's bank records, credit card numbers, or anything like that, just warning people that typically that warning means the site is dangerous.


my laptop runs it fine, no warnings. probably just the antivirus


----------



## ProStar (Dec 18, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> my laptop runs it fine, no warnings. probably just the antivirus



Exactly. The antivirus usually goes off because there's a virus.


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 18, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Exactly. The antivirus usually goes off because there's a virus.


I've tried it on all major browsers, they all accept the certificate


----------



## ProStar (Dec 18, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> I've tried it on all major browsers, they all accept the certificate



That's an encryption certificate, meaning that the information being transferred is private as it's being sent to/from the website by using an "un-hackable" encryption key. It's not a verified checkmark


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 18, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Those an encryption certificate, meaning that the information being transferred is private as it's being sent to/from the website by using an "un-hackable" encryption key. It's not a verified checkmark


Oh ok


----------



## Paolo97 (Dec 18, 2020)

hi,
can you please send me the specific browser/antivirus error, in order to fix this problem?
does anyone who reply this post have the same issue?
i really want to solve this

thanks
Paolo
(p.s. everyone feels clever speaking about security, but the guy is still using edge as browser.... -.-)


----------



## Paolo97 (Dec 22, 2020)

22-12-2020 bug-fixing version released


----------

